

Show HN: Startup docu teaser #02: Steve Huffman (Reddit / Hipmunk) - e_w
http://startup-dna.tumblr.com/post/37056286367/startup-dna-docu-teaser-02-steve-huffman-reddit

======
e_w
This is material from a 2h interview with Steve Huffman,
<http://www.hipmunk.com/> It consists of scenes that I probably won't use in
the docu but wanted to share with folks anyway.

Blog about the docu: <http://startup-dna.tumblr.com/> Twitter:
twitter.com/@startup_dna

The docu is about startups, venture capital, programming and education. I'm
bootstrapping this out of my own pocket and it's my first documentary. My
ambition is to make this film as authentic and 3-dimensional as possible. I'm
showing accomplished entrepreneurs and underdogs who just started their
businesses side by side and capture their insights about startups on screen.
If you have ideas for people I should interview and can provide intros as
well, please post their names below so readers can upvote candidates they
would like to see. Feedback is much appreciated. Thank you!

